# To PROGRESS or not to progress?



## Sazzaroo (Jan 2, 2013)

_This is my problem.......

I have an eating disorder and now it has come to the point where I either lose the weight or my life will become shorter to the point I will die.

I have lost and gained weight in equal amounts, tried all the diets, online support groups are not aimed at me and am struggling. I have looked at Dwed but am not Type 1 and also Beat but not many people use the boards regularly. Been to a dietitian but pretended I could handle it all but in all honesty I can't and am so fed up as the GP has now given me the option of surgery and am scared as I don't want to go down this route for many reasons. Just before Christmas I started private therapy which has been so hard going back into my past and bringing it all to the forefront again. 

Christmas 2011 I ate badly and ended up very ill in the first part of 2012. I have not made that mistake this year and actually dropped 1lb over the Christmas week believe it or not! It was good I suppose even with this as I can only imagine most people gained during that period.

I have promised myself that this year I am going to invest more in me and yesterday was the start by looking at 4 areas of my life I wanted to make changes to, obviously in my personal life it has to be my health and well-being. 
I am so unhappy now, struggle at work, don't want to go out when not at work and hide away and I know that is not the real me. I am on metformin 1000mg twice a day and have been since 2009 when I was diagnosed. I lost 4 stone but over past 6 months added 1 of them back on. Finding it hard to move around, sit or lie down and my body hurts.

I thought that maybe by sharing and reaching out for support it might just help not just myself but others who feel the same way.

Thank you for reading and Happy New Year to you all._


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2013)

My dear, I can't really offer any words of wisdom, but I really do hope you find the strength, determination and motivation to regain your good health. You are _*fabulous*_, I really mean that, and it is hard to think that you are struggling so. You've got lots of caring and supportive friends here backing you up all the way, so please just speak up whenever you need help!


----------



## Dory (Jan 2, 2013)

Sazaroo, so sorry to hear that all these things seem to be stacked up against you.  Having fought my way through a lot of serious issues last year (all of which caused me to be put on anti depressants and left me very nearly throwing it all in at several times) I perhaps know some of what you're feeling.  At the time, the only thing that kept me going was one sentence that I kept repeating to myself when things were really dark: 'this too shall pass'.  And I can promise you, no matter how bad things are, how big and think a wall that is in front of you, you can get through it - it will pass.  things cannot stay bad permanently.  And the sense of pride that you will feel, even at accomplishing one thing, will feel incredible.

It's true what they say - exercise, when done in a way that suits you, can give you the most wonderful happy feeling.  For me, I prefer getting into a class with my friends, it's a social thing and we all have a bit of a laugh.  So if you like that, why not look at finding some classes near you?  Yeah sure, it will be scary as hell at first as you might not know people, they might look really professional, look completely differently from you.....but stick with it - try and have a quick conversation with the person stood next to you (even if it's just a 'is the instructor the same as last time?' to break the ice and build on).  If you prefer getting active on your own, why not go for a walk - start off with a short distance - maybe just from your place to a landmark a few hundred metres away - and do that for a while, until you feel ready to lengthen it a bit.  Or, if it's crap weather out and you don't like the thought of walking, find a treadmill or cross trainer or bike etc in the corner of a gym - corners are nice places to hide away from everyone, take some music and just forget about things for a while.  Again, start slow with a walk/cycle for just as long as you feel comfortable.  Then, once you feel you want to, maybe add a few more minutes.  It's a positive reinforcement thing; once you do more, you feel so proud of yourself that you want to do more.

I'm currently doing a January challenge which involves me doing a set amount of press ups a day each day (can be done throughout the day, not all in one go).  I'm not very good at press ups and can only do them on my knees (ie not full press ups) but I feel better at the end of the day knowing that I set myself a goal and reached it.  Why don't you set yourself a target and do it with me?  doesn't have to be a huge goal, just one that you feel you could reach.  After all, if you find yourself wanting to push a bit further, then you can always up your goal 

Finally, one question for you: if you wanted to lose weight, and you knew you could, how would you go about it? Perhaps write down the steps/things you would do.

Now, think about the steps you've just identified above.  What's stopping you from doing them? 

If you fancy a bit of fun with the press up challenge, go for it - we can do it together - and keep me posted and I'll let you know how i'm getting on!!

You CAN do it - you are a strong, amazing person!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it's disgusting you have pay for therapy.  Everyone 'needs to talk' from time to time however otherwise sane and well controlled etc you happen to be.  'Stuff' affects all of us in ways we cannot envisage and sometimes leaves a lasting effect which doesn't become a problem for many many years.  About 50 in my case!  LOL  And it was only a problem because I had too many probs all together just at that time .....  whatever, but CBT based counselling REALLY helped me get my head round ME and what was really going on inside my head.

I didn't think at the time it did any good at all, in fact often thought 'we've just talked about nothing for 45 minutes, why?'  but when gradually I replayed the meetings in my head in the following months I started understanding what my counsellor was trying to get at.  I'm a bit slow on the uptake if it isn't in black and white in front of me, but I did get there in the end!

I also strongly believe in order to change things, you have to WANT to change, which I interpret from what you've said, that you do.  And I say a great big Jolly Well Done You for that.

Soooooo - do you think if you followed up the gastric surgery thing, the hospital might actually be able to help you in other ways rather than going straight in for stapling or bypass or whatever is being mooted?  After all, they have access to all hospital services - surgical, medical, dietary and psychological, don't they?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> My dear, I can't really offer any words of wisdom, but I really do hope you find the strength, determination and motivation to regain your good health. You are _*fabulous*_, I really mean that, and it is hard to think that you are struggling so. You've got lots of caring and supportive friends here backing you up all the way, so please just speak up whenever you need help!




_Alan, thank you very much for your message of such kindness and support. I guess the mask I wear at times makes it impossible for people to see past therefore people wouldn't know I have been struggling but it's about time I was honest with myself as i think it is the only way forward and i have chosen here as you have all provided a kind word and support in the past._




Dory said:


> Sazaroo, so sorry to hear that all these things seem to be stacked up against you.  Having fought my way through a lot of serious issues last year (all of which caused me to be put on anti depressants and left me very nearly throwing it all in at several times) I perhaps know some of what you're feeling.  At the time, the only thing that kept me going was one sentence that I kept repeating to myself when things were really dark: 'this too shall pass'.  And I can promise you, no matter how bad things are, how big and think a wall that is in front of you, you can get through it - it will pass.  things cannot stay bad permanently.  And the sense of pride that you will feel, even at accomplishing one thing, will feel incredible.
> 
> It's true what they say - exercise, when done in a way that suits you, can give you the most wonderful happy feeling.  For me, I prefer getting into a class with my friends, it's a social thing and we all have a bit of a laugh.  So if you like that, why not look at finding some classes near you?  Yeah sure, it will be scary as hell at first as you might not know people, they might look really professional, look completely differently from you.....but stick with it - try and have a quick conversation with the person stood next to you (even if it's just a 'is the instructor the same as last time?' to break the ice and build on).  If you prefer getting active on your own, why not go for a walk - start off with a short distance - maybe just from your place to a landmark a few hundred metres away - and do that for a while, until you feel ready to lengthen it a bit.  Or, if it's crap weather out and you don't like the thought of walking, find a treadmill or cross trainer or bike etc in the corner of a gym - corners are nice places to hide away from everyone, take some music and just forget about things for a while.  Again, start slow with a walk/cycle for just as long as you feel comfortable.  Then, once you feel you want to, maybe add a few more minutes.  It's a positive reinforcement thing; once you do more, you feel so proud of yourself that you want to do more.
> 
> ...




_Dory, thank you for sharing your own story as it gives me hope and faith that I am not on my own with such struggles. Thank you for your suggestions and i am hoping at the weekend to start walking and as you said small steps to begin with. I am working on cutting down my intake this week so for me one step at a time works well and then think about the output (exercise) next on my list so I don't go at it like a bull in a china shop and end up on my backside. It would be good to do something along side but I know I am not able to do things like sit ups or press ups but would be good to work together on something?
Thank you for your encouragement it's truly appreciated_ 




trophywench said:


> I think it's disgusting you have pay for therapy.  Everyone 'needs to talk' from time to time however otherwise sane and well controlled etc you happen to be.  'Stuff' affects all of us in ways we cannot envisage and sometimes leaves a lasting effect which doesn't become a problem for many many years.  About 50 in my case!  LOL  And it was only a problem because I had too many probs all together just at that time .....  whatever, but CBT based counselling REALLY helped me get my head round ME and what was really going on inside my head.
> 
> I didn't think at the time it did any good at all, in fact often thought 'we've just talked about nothing for 45 minutes, why?'  but when gradually I replayed the meetings in my head in the following months I started understanding what my counsellor was trying to get at.  I'm a bit slow on the uptake if it isn't in black and white in front of me, but I did get there in the end!
> 
> ...




_TW, thanks for your kind words also and suggestions. I go private for my therapy as I work in the NHS and the kind of work I do requires some sort of support/therapy separate of the organisation so I am also using it for this reason to get the most out of what I pay for. I went through my own intensive therapy for 2 & 1/2 yrs, 3 days a week through the NHS a few years ago which was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life and came through successfully (not all do and low completion rates) from that it has given me the tools I need to keep me at a level which I have never been at in around 30 years so I know how far I have already come and how hard it was to get there. I'm really pleased CBT worked for you as I found it hard to get my head round but DBT and TA worked for me specifically and understand we all pick things up at our own speed and sometimes it takes a lot for me to catch on lol.
I agree I do need to bite the bullet with the GP and ask what is available before I say no completely but it's the fear that stops me moving forward to be honest, def something to think *seriously* about _


----------



## Dory (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey S, 

really sensible idea to take things one step at a time.  like you say re food: cut down not cut out.  i tried cutting out foods and my body went mental and so stored up fat rather than released it!!! depending on what your willpower is like, you might want to start swapping too in your food shops ie instead of biscuits buy grapes or persimmons (they're in season over the winter months and are only ?1 for 3 in tescos - I swear I keep tescos going through the amount i buy - they're sweet like a mango). I know the fruit is sweet and will peak your sugar but if you can bolus enough in advance, it sorts out those sweet cravings a treat!  or you could try mullerlight yoghurts - I go for the vanilla with chocolate sprinkles: 12 CHO per pot and syn free!  For me, I have no willpower so if I buy bad stuff, i will eat it.  So i've learnt not to even buy biscuits, cakey things, or chocolate things on the premise 'well I'll only have a little bit and it will last for aaaaages' - because it never does!!!  to give you and idea of how bad i am, i can happily eat my way through 2 500g bars of galaxy in one sitting.  Yep, that bad.

this weekend sounds like a great plan!   I do a dance class on sunday mornings so why not aim for a walk on sunday morning (doesn't have to be early - any time before lunch )?  what i used to do when i went out for runs was look on a map and work out a route from mine that was 1.25k (I used a post box as a marker when I was running!) - going there and back to mine ended up being 2.5k.  perhaps you could try doing the same (obviously setting your own distance).  You can time yourself to see how long it takes to walk it, then voila!  you have a target: each time you do the walk, try and do it in less time than the last!

how does that sound?


----------



## Dory (Jan 3, 2013)

oh! I've just noticed you're T2 so the bolus comment may be redundant on you


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 4, 2013)

Sazaroo, you're definitely not alone.  In my case, there are a lot of things that caused me to be a mess for many years.  However, regaining control of my weight has made me much more positive and able to deal with the 'stuff' that used to get me down.

My salvation has been Slimming World.  Not just the diet, which is healthy and can be diabetes-friendly, but also the group support.  The discipline of going for a weekly weigh-in keeps me on track.  Nobody ever gets told your weight, but losses are applauded and when there's a gain you get help with strategies to deal with whatever caused them.

I'm one of those who can't be bothered with exercise for its own sake.  I measure distance in the time it takes to walk.  The doctor is 10 minutes away, local shops 10 minutes in another direction.  My nearest big supermarket is 40 minutes, so I walk there and get the bus back.

Dory, have you tried putting treats in the freezer?  I love the SW Hi Fi bars but could easily munch through several.  If I've had a good low-syn day or if I've done a long walk, I get one out of the freezer at 8pm and savour it with a cuppa at 9pm.  Going back for another would involve another long wait or the risk of breaking a tooth!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2013)

LeeLee I've tried Mullerlights in the freezer (NOT nice in my opinion!!) but never tried the hi fi bars in the freezer!!  I have the light ones so can scoff 2 but you're right, even then I could eat them non stop!!

I'm going to put some in the freezer now for after dinner tonight 

How are you getting on with SW?  this is my 2nd go, been back 3 months now and 2lbs away from a stone (come on 2lbs loss this week!!)

thanks!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2013)

Sazaroo,

if you can, get the latest copy of Slimming World magazine (either from WHSmiths or in group if you are thinking of going this month).  

There's articles on page 10, 12 and 14 that I've just read and made me think of you.  If ever you need motivation that you can do it - that's it!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2013)

there's also a great article on page 108 about exercising for beginners (including 'stealth' exercising  -which I love the sound of! )

Sorry, should really learn to read the whole magazine before commenting!!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 4, 2013)

Dory, this is also my second go at SW.  The first time was 7 years ago - starting size was 28.  I lost 5st, then a messy divorce got in the way for a while so I stopped going.  Big mistake!  I gained half (but only half) of it back in subsequent years.  Having to go onto Metformin for the first time in March after 8 years of diet control (or rather an increasing lack thereof) for my T2 scared me into trying again.  

I rejoined on 10th April 2012 and have lost 4.5 stone in 9 months.  Size now 16.  I've come off one of my blood pressure drugs and even simple things like walking and stair-climbing are much easier now that I'm no longer carrying the weight of 14 x 2-litre bottles of pop around with me.  I've no idea how I even managed to haul myself out of bed!

Sazaroo, I hope you find the right way for you... just the fact of being lighter and more active has improved my whole outlook on life.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2013)

oh my god LL, that is fantastic - well done!! you must be so proud!

when my size 16 clothes started getting too tight, I thought 'this is enough' - got a way to go yet (lost 12lb and want to lose 4 stone) but determination is key i guess!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 5, 2013)

Dory said:


> Hey S,
> 
> really sensible idea to take things one step at a time.  like you say re food: cut down not cut out.  i tried cutting out foods and my body went mental and so stored up fat rather than released it!!! depending on what your willpower is like, you might want to start swapping too in your food shops ie instead of biscuits buy grapes or persimmons (they're in season over the winter months and are only ?1 for 3 in tescos - I swear I keep tescos going through the amount i buy - they're sweet like a mango). I know the fruit is sweet and will peak your sugar but if you can bolus enough in advance, it sorts out those sweet cravings a treat!  or you could try mullerlight yoghurts - I go for the vanilla with chocolate sprinkles: 12 CHO per pot and syn free!  For me, I have no willpower so if I buy bad stuff, i will eat it.  So i've learnt not to even buy biscuits, cakey things, or chocolate things on the premise 'well I'll only have a little bit and it will last for aaaaages' - because it never does!!!  to give you and idea of how bad i am, i can happily eat my way through 2 500g bars of galaxy in one sitting.  Yep, that bad.
> 
> ...



_Hiya Dory,

Thanks for your suggestions. At present I am not buying biscuits or cakes (well managed to go this week without any and didn't miss or crave) 1 to me I guess! I do like persimmons and have them but because of the sugar I tend to share one with ma man but would love to have a whole one lol. i have just stocked up with Muller lights but gone with the fruits corners so will have one at lunch time in the week. I have also this week had a mid morning snack of 100gs (approx) of a mix of soya,cashew,pine nuts with some sultanas. That has kept me going till lunch which I have just had a sarnie of either cheese or ham (boring) then a banana. I am trying to aim for drinking 2lts of water during day and cut tea down to 3 cups. I'll weigh Sunday and see what difference (if any).
 I managed to do a ten min walk yesterday as brisk as comfortable to get the heart pumping a little and felt quite good and don't ache today so am pleased.
I will get out today and planing to go into town, park car further away, go to WH smiths and pick up a copy of SW to read. I must say I have been thinking of joining but I have always disagreed in the past with slimming groups, part as I had a bad experience with WW years ago and part as I think food needs to be in moderation not faddy and cutting out this that and the other. It is the support side I need but also help with portion control and ideas of what to put on the plate with other combinations.
Off to cinema today also anxious as usually go for bags of chocs and rubbish but thinking to have a full meal at lunchtime to fill up but take my nut mix with me and a bottle of water as film is a long one! 
_


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 5, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Sazaroo, you're definitely not alone.  In my case, there are a lot of things that caused me to be a mess for many years.  However, regaining control of my weight has made me much more positive and able to deal with the 'stuff' that used to get me down.
> 
> My salvation has been Slimming World.  Not just the diet, which is healthy and can be diabetes-friendly, but also the group support.  The discipline of going for a weekly weigh-in keeps me on track.  Nobody ever gets told your weight, but losses are applauded and when there's a gain you get help with strategies to deal with whatever caused them.
> 
> ...




_Hi LeeLee,

I remember you from the London meet and was a shame we didn't get to speak more that day,but briefly you had said about your weight loss which is incredible and was so pleased. I also remembered the lovely jeans you had on that day and the story behind them!
As I said in my last post to Dory about SW, I am seriously considering it for the support side plus going by the evidence I see from yourself, Dory and also a friend of mine who has dropped huge amounts SW must do something right to help motivate people. _


----------



## Dory (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Sazaroo, well done for the walk - gad you felt good about it.  You've done so well to get the briskness (is that a word?! ) into it as well, just a little at a time but the more you do, the easier it will get and the better you'll feel!

Go easy on the fruit corner yoghurts though - the corner-y bits are full of hidden sugars.  if you like sweet yoghurts, they're doing a new turkish delight with chocolate sprinkles mullerlight - they really satisfy my sweet cravings.  But well done for not craving those biscuits! small steps though and you'll get there.

Re SW - it sounds like it's the solution to all your concerns.  The weekly support is great and if you don't want to talk about it in front of others you can always email/call/text your co-ordinator privately.  My one tip is to stay, even if you've gained- for some reason (and I don't understnad how!) is does make a difference compared to if you jump on the scales and run off after.  I've run off several times thinking 'well I know what I need to do, I can do it' but for some reason i have more luck when I stay and hear other people talking.  Guess it must be psychological.  

In terms of cutting out, faddy diets etc, SW is the exact opposite.  Nothing, absolutely nothing is off limits.  For example I am in the midst of cooking a cheesy aubergine bake with chicken, have had a few Alpen light double chocolate bars this morning, and could even have a curly wurly/some chocolate biscuits later if I wanted - and all of that would be allowed!  The system is great as like i say, nothing is off limits and even better, 'free' and 'superfree' foods you can eat as much of as you like.  I was originally worried about that as my problem was not what I was eating (I had a fairly healthy diet anyway due to the diabetes) but how much I was eating.  But with SW I can honeslty say I'm not eating half as much as I used to - and I think that's how I'm managing to lose the weight.  But it's better if you go to the class, as the co-ordinator will be able to explain it all to you.  You don't even have to sign up that week, you can go away, think about it and then come back the week later to sign up (although personally I think its better to take the plunge there and then!)

I have a load of SW magazines that I don't really want anymore, if you like I can post them to you and you can read the stories and articles in them?  Might give you a bit of relief to know there are so many people in the same boat and that it can be done?  If you want them, send me your address in a PM and I'll get them in the post 

good luck today and great idea for the snacks in the cinema tonight!  the pick and mix in the cinema is left out to collect germs and go hard and people's fingers are always in them spreading even more germs - enough to put me off!  I normally take some Alpen light bars - sweet and fills me up too


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 7, 2013)

_Dory Many thanks for the offer of the magazines. I have the new one and will go through that one (have started and read suggested pages you put to me) It was good to read about others and see also by photos how they looked and look now.
I went to the GP to discuss results of my Hba1c and bariatric surgery was mentioned again with a want from the GP to put me forward for funding. I really don't want to go down that route but acknowledge I need help so have made a decision to join SW and have told GP I would like her to give me 3 months and if in that time things have not changed then ok. I am so upset this evening knowing how close I am and so so so want desperately to pull this back and not go there. Is this really what my life has come to? I know that once surgery has taken place it will change how I eat for the rest of my life but I want to be able to enjoy my food and not have to be embarrassed and turn down an invitation to lunch just because I have to suck it through a straw or will only be able to eat 2 teaspoonfuls then pay the bill. I want a change of lifestyle but am so scared right now.
Thank you for the support I do really appreciate it. I have searched for my nearest groups and there are a lot of them so I plan on going to my first one evening this week (undecided at present which night) but this is my last hope and am determined to give this my all.
On a more lighter note i tried the carrot, coriander and lentil soup from the free recipe book this evening, had a bowl and a half with a slice of bergen bread and thoroughly enjoyed it. I will be trying some more of those from the book too.
Hope you had a successful weekend and best wishes for the week ahead Dory_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck Sazz, you can do it and remember, you are not alone  I think you are making the right decision to try without going down the surgery route if that is not something you want (and I can perfectly understand why).

Keep posting and let us know your progress {{{Sazzaroo}}}


----------



## Dory (Jan 8, 2013)

ah Sazz, so pleased youve taken the first step - reading the magazine and making that decision that you control yourself, ie if you want to lose the weight you can.  Good for you for saying no to the surgery too.  I think you've absolutely made the right choice, if as you say 3-4 months down the line you have no luck with SW then you can reconsider.  But I think you'll smash things with SW.  One guy who joined my group about a month ago (a larger lad) lost TWELVE pounds in his first week.  Phenominal!! 

There's an offer in the current mag for discount on a morphy richards dual slow cooker which I've bought...got a note saying it was left with neighbours but they are in the middle of a HUGE argument, so perhaps won't bother them right this minute....!!  soup sounds lovely.  there are loads of recipe books at the SW groups - BUT if you decide to have a go and go for the extra easy route let me know!  I have loads of recipe books for the extra easy plan but am on original now (works better for me) so you can have them for free rather than buying if you like.

let us know how you get on with your first group  

What did you go see at the cinema?  Was it good?


----------



## haz (Jan 8, 2013)

Sazz, I wish you well on your new weight loss approach. I have just started a new regime because the metaformin was killing my gut and leaving me feeling like I had the flu 24 hours a day. I came online read up some stuff about carb control and I have cut out bread, pasta and any refined carb products. My intake of carbs is less than 100 grams a day and I have lost 12 pounds now in two weeks, and am not bloated like I was. Already my scores are also coming down and as long as I don't eat refined carbs I am not having spikes. I am so encouraged by other members posts that I am starting SW this week.
Also I have started walking again, to the corner, then next day to the next corner and staging up gradually. Its working!
Good luck on your journey and if I can give you any support I will gladly do so.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Dory Many thanks for the offer of the magazines. I have the new one and will go through that one (have started and read suggested pages you put to me) It was good to read about others and see also by photos how they looked and look now.
> I went to the GP to discuss results of my Hba1c and bariatric surgery was mentioned again with a want from the GP to put me forward for funding. I really don't want to go down that route but acknowledge I need help so have made a decision to join SW and have told GP I would like her to give me 3 months and if in that time things have not changed then ok. I am so upset this evening knowing how close I am and so so so want desperately to pull this back and not go there. Is this really what my life has come to? I know that once surgery has taken place it will change how I eat for the rest of my life but I want to be able to enjoy my food and not have to be embarrassed and turn down an invitation to lunch just because I have to suck it through a straw or will only be able to eat 2 teaspoonfuls then pay the bill. I want a change of lifestyle but am so scared right now.
> Thank you for the support I do really appreciate it. I have searched for my nearest groups and there are a lot of them so I plan on going to my first one evening this week (undecided at present which night) but this is my last hope and am determined to give this my all.
> On a more lighter note i tried the carrot, coriander and lentil soup from the free recipe book this evening, had a bowl and a half with a slice of bergen bread and thoroughly enjoyed it. I will be trying some more of those from the book too.
> Hope you had a successful weekend and best wishes for the week ahead Dory_



Hi Sazaroo - not sure if this has already been mentioned here and i missed it, but my SIL was referred to SW by her GP and got the first 12 weeks free - is it worth asking your GP if they do the same. It could save you a good few pennies?


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 9, 2013)

Some PCTs fund SW and WW vouchers, others don't - despite the evidence that it works.  When I lived in Oxfordshire, I got 12 weeks SW plus a 6-month fitness programme at the local gym on prescription.  Hertfordshire, on the other hand, offered only one-to-one sessions with a weight loss practitioner (who was bigger than me!) and very little useful advice.  Well-meaning, but no good for me as I find group support far more helpful.  I emailed the PCT to tell them my views.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Some PCTs fund SW and WW vouchers, others don't - despite the evidence that it works.  When I lived in Oxfordshire, I got 12 weeks SW plus a 6-month fitness programme at the local gym on prescription.  Hertfordshire, on the other hand, offered only one-to-one sessions with a weight loss practitioner (who was bigger than me!) and very little useful advice.  Well-meaning, but no good for me as I find group support far more helpful.  I emailed the PCT to tell them my views.



I would still ask though Sazaroo then at least you will know if you can save the pennies.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 9, 2013)

_Wow Wow, thank you  * ALL Of YOU *  for the support you have given me; this truly means so much right now and I really appreciate it .

I am supposed to be working from home today but am being a bit naughty as have decided to invest in myself instead due to the decision I made last night. I went along to an SW group based on what Dory had said about going to see how it works, the consultant was really welcoming and just asked me to fill out a form and he would give me a pack but if at the end of the session I didn't want to join I could hand the pack back to him and he would give me back my form to take home. I sat at the back of the room and a woman next to me was chatty and said about her progress and introduced herself so felt a bit more comfortable although still skeptical to be honest! He decided to do a welcome session last night as there were 8 of us that had come along and go through the new packs which are also new this year which I found helpful as I had no idea where to start. After an hour I had a pretty good idea, felt more at ease and he even has a sense of humour, a bit of meat on his bones, positive and bubbly personality (which helps) and he also talked about the offers at present, (had already looked into on the website after work yesterday)
I am now part of the group, signed up for a 12 sessions course so only paid for 10 and got free membership (other offers available) I chose that one as I am in this for the long haul plus it takes me up to March which is when I asked the GP to give me to so I have taken the plunge, nervous and slightly overwhelmed as there is a lot to take in (but admit I do set the bar a bit high for myself sometimes)
I have been reading this morning and Mr Roo has looked over the books and supported me today and thinks it's really good. 
I'm going to plan some exercise by building up gradually and check out more on the options to follow as a bit confused which one to go by at present.
I know one thing for sure and that is I NEVER want to see the figures on those scales I saw last night ever again.
Again thank you all so much for your support._


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds really good Sazz, glad to hear things went well  Hope you get on really well with it!


----------



## Dory (Jan 9, 2013)

oh sazz so pleasaed for you!  You know, you already sound different in the way you're writing - more determined and focussed (compare your last comment with your first post and see how much more in control you sound) - sooooo pleased 

glad you found the group comforting - i know it's going to help and we're all here too.  

give me a shout if you have any questions


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so pleased for you Sazz.  You'll never have to see that number ever again!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 9, 2013)

This is me about 10 years ago (i.e. before diabetes and my first go at Slimming World)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow LeeLee! I would not have recognised you  Well done on all you have achieved


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 10, 2013)

_LeeLee I echo what Alan said that is amazing and you must be so proud of all the work you have invested in yourself? Truly is fantastic _


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement - it makes a huge difference.  Having gone astray before, I'm reserving the right to smugness for when I get to a 'healthy' BMI (I was 'morbidly obese', am currently 'obese' and heading toward 'overweight').


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 10, 2013)

_Even for who ever to see you are currently obese I find that terrible to be honest LeeLee  
Hey when you reach your goal hun we shall all be with you singing from the rooftops!_


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 10, 2013)

According to NICE guidelines, I have 21.5 lbs to go before I get to the top end of overweight.  It would be nice to do it by Easter - 11 weeks to go!


----------



## Dory (Jan 11, 2013)

the weight range guidelines are ridiculous, currently I am classed as overweight too!!


----------



## runner (Jan 13, 2013)

Dory said:


> the weight range guidelines are ridiculous, currently I am classed as overweight too!!



Yes, when I used the Boots website back in 2007, their suggested weight for me was about 1 stone lower than what I would be comfortable and happy with.  I hadn't been that weight since a teenager and wasn't overweight all through my twenties and early 30's at a stone heavier!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2013)

runner said:


> Yes, when I used the Boots website back in 2007, their suggested weight for me was about 1 stone lower than what I would be comfortable and happy with.  I hadn't been that weight since a teenager and wasn't overweight all through my twenties and early 30's at a stone heavier!



Works the other way too. When I was 25 I had to have a medical for a new job. I weighed in at just over 8st, which the doctor advised me was 2.5st underweight. I ate like a horse at the time and was running marathons, and around 50 miles a week, so I was fit as a fiddle! Since then, I've put on about a stone a decade.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 13, 2013)

_Wanted to get on the scales this morning and have a cheeky peek but know my weigh in is Tuesday so hard to break the habit but managed not to do it!

I really struggled yesterday with having to put time aside to think about a menu plan for the week ahead. I am finding it hard to keep searching all the food categories and what counts as syns and all that and I know I find changing patterns difficult. Putting meals together from the choices took me ages to do but on the positive side we now have a menu plan for next week and it's looking good with a bit of variety mixed in!_


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 13, 2013)

Well done for resisting the temptation to sneak a peek.  It's hard to do, but worth it.  My weight can vary by as much as a pound a day, even if always done naked first thing in the morning on the same scales so weekly is best, and always using the same scales (i.e. in group).  If you stand on your scales and see a gain, you might think 'what's the point' and go off-plan.  If you see a significant loss it's easy to say 'oh well, that bit of cake won't matter then'.  

All the planning will be worth the effort of investing time in yourself.  I'm enjoying my food much more now that I'm back to planning every bite.  

If you need help with anything at all, you know where to find me!


----------



## Dory (Jan 14, 2013)

LeeLee is absolutely right - my weight can fluctuate about 2lbs in a day so it's really important not to weigh yourself at a different time or using different scales as that can lead to exactly the thoughts LeeLee talks about.

It can feel overwhelming having to completely change the types of food you eat, how you cook it and having to measure everything (yep, cereal bowl on the scales for me every morning - or toast if I'm having butter as a syn!) but I promise, it does get easier - it just takes time.  the more often you use a food, the more times it goes into your head 'oh this is XX syns' or 'this much is a healthy b' etc etc until it eventually sticks.

don't forget you've got us here to help with any queries.  don't give up - when you step on those scales and the weight goes down it will all be worth it.

I lead a very busy life and the only time I have to plan for foods is Sunday (that's when i go to the supermarket and sit down with books and figure out what i want to make for meals for the week ahead).  I normally only have free or superfree food in the flat too (lean meats, fish, fruits etc), so when i get hungry i don't have to worry about 'can i eat it, do i have to weigh it out' etc - or if i do get snacky food in the fridge (eg those greek style mullerlight lemon yoghurts - 1/2 syn each) I write the syn value (or weight for a healthy a/b) on the packet so I don't need to have the hassle of doing the research before eating it.  Don't know whether any of that helps??

I also get weighed in on Tuesdays!  I put on 3lbs last week (damn Xmas catchup - although I'm also doing a lot of classes lately and also doing a fitness challenge of 200 pressups a day so body probably adjusting to increase in muscle mass) so not sure how I'll get on tomorrow!!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 14, 2013)

_Hey thanks for the support and the suggestions both of you!

I have got a bit of good news to let you know of and that is I managed to get my syns down from as high as 21 to 6.5 today I am over the moon as I thought it was never gonna go down woo hoo
Did have a good roast yesterday with Guinea fowl for the first time and also potatoes with the spray oil which were really nice. Even gave the paella a try today or should I say My Roo did (from the free receipe book with magazine). 
I know it takes time to get used to it, I just need to give it time I guess 

Dory good luck with the scales tomorrow!_


----------



## runner (Jan 15, 2013)

Lovely to read such positive messages - hang on in there girls!  After just one week of eating healthily again, I am already noticing how much nicer food tastes and how much more I appreciate it.  I'm also cutting down on alcohol - none during the week, so am experimenting with different drinks.  Am naturally drinking more water, but after a day of tea and coffee, want something else in the eve.  don't like drinks with artificial sweeteners, so my most recent discovery is a lemon and ginger tea 

Good luck with the weigh - ins


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 15, 2013)

Runner, Tesco do a very nice Aple and Cinnamon friut infusion.  Tastes like apple pie, provided you remember the sweetener.

Sazaroo, when you start out you can afford a higher syn count - I lost loads on an average of 15 a day when I set out on my journey.  When the rate of loss slows, it's time to reduce the syns further.  Good luck with the first week weigh-in.


----------



## Dory (Jan 15, 2013)

well done Sazz for getting syns down!  And for getting some of the new recipes down too.  I cooked the mellanzane alla parmigiane last week - took some in for lunch yesterday and everyone was commenting how lovely is smelt.  They've asked me to bake one for the next team get together - they'll never believe they're eating 'diet' food!!!!

good luck to you tonight too


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

runner said:


> Lovely to read such positive messages - hang on in there girls!  After just one week of eating healthily again, I am already noticing how much nicer food tastes and how much more I appreciate it.  I'm also cutting down on alcohol - none during the week, so am experimenting with different drinks.  Am naturally drinking more water, but after a day of tea and coffee, want something else in the eve.  don't like drinks with artificial sweeteners, so my most recent discovery is a lemon and ginger tea
> 
> Good luck with the weigh - ins




_Runner sounds like you are going great there with your changes and thank you for your well wishes. Mr Roo makes a cracking fresh ginger and lemon tea when I have a cold and it really does the trick so good luck to you and keep us posted how you get on!_


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Runner, Tesco do a very nice Aple and Cinnamon friut infusion.  Tastes like apple pie, provided you remember the sweetener.
> 
> Sazaroo, when you start out you can afford a higher syn count - I lost loads on an average of 15 a day when I set out on my journey.  When the rate of loss slows, it's time to reduce the syns further.  Good luck with the first week weigh-in.




_The tea sounds lovely may give that a try as I do use a splenda now and again! I was worried about the high syn count but today I was syn free and our group chappie Mike said to try and have a few though._




Dory said:


> well done Sazz for getting syns down!  And for getting some of the new recipes down too.  I cooked the mellanzane alla parmigiane last week - took some in for lunch yesterday and everyone was commenting how lovely is smelt.  They've asked me to bake one for the next team get together - they'll never believe they're eating 'diet' food!!!!
> 
> good luck to you tonight too




_ I saw that and with the mozzarella it did look very inviting. We are giving the cheesy tuna pasta bake a go on Thurs evening!
Ok reveal time, I have dropped 4 1/2lb and I am really pleased I nearly jumped off the scales and shouted hallelujah praise the lord (in real american evangelist style) but refrained as i'm neither an american or an evangelist  
My total for this year so far is 8 1/2lb (dropped a bit before I started SW but still counting it personally as a drop is a drop)

Hope you got on ok Dory?_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _...
> Ok reveal time, I have dropped 4 1/2lb and I am really pleased I nearly jumped off the scales and shouted hallelujah praise the lord (in real american evangelist style) but refrained as i'm neither an american or an evangelist
> My total for this year so far is 8 1/2lb (dropped a bit before I started SW but still counting it personally as a drop is a drop)
> 
> Hope you got on ok Dory?_



Congratulations Sazz!  Are you going to add the amount to the Total Group Loss thread?


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow!  Well done you, I bet you're like a dog with two tails.  Give yourself a mighty pat on the back, you deserve it!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

_All done Alan and thanks to you and LeeLee for your support and encouragement_


----------



## runner (Jan 15, 2013)

That's brilliant Sazz, no wonder you're well pleased


----------



## Dory (Jan 16, 2013)

oh well done Sazz!!!  bet you must be buzzing - and deservedly so (just so pleased you didn't whoop  ).  This is it now - say good bye to the old, unhappy you!

I also lost 2lbs last night: got 3lbs to lose to get my stone award.  Been a long time coming and for some reason, the awards seem to be my brick walls - I'm fine until I get near the marker then my body seems to get scared and do a runner!!  Put on 3lbs last week (Xmas catch up I think) so I'm pleased I managed to nearly get rid of that.  Although 3lbs in one week is not likely for me.....but here's hoping!

What's the thing about total weight loss???  Can I do something?


----------



## Dory (Jan 16, 2013)

Sazz just seen your comment about being syn free:  your group consultant is sooooo right about maknig sure you get them.  I am a text book example:  I was desperate to lose weight oneweek so thought I'd do a very low syn week.  I had at most 3 syns per day and on 4 out of 7 days I had no syns at all.  What did the scales think?  1/2lb GAIN!

so yes, important to try and aim for at least 5 syns a day to get the balance (and benefit) of the diet.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Dory,

There is a Total Group Loss thread in the Weight Loss Group forum bit. You are most welcome to join in - just pop in and let us know how you have done on your weigh day (good or  bad), recieve and give support, and update the total with any losses. If you look back over the last 2 years you will see we have done really well.

Well done Sazz on your terrific loss too.


----------



## runner (Jan 16, 2013)

Dory said:


> oh well done Sazz!!!  bet you must be buzzing - and deservedly so (just so pleased you didn't whoop  ).  This is it now - say good bye to the old, unhappy you!
> 
> I also lost 2lbs last night: got 3lbs to lose to get my stone award.  Been a long time coming and for some reason, the awards seem to be my brick walls - I'm fine until I get near the marker then my body seems to get scared and do a runner!!  Put on 3lbs last week (Xmas catch up I think) so I'm pleased I managed to nearly get rid of that.  Although 3lbs in one week is not likely for me.....but here's hoping!
> 
> What's the thing about total weight loss???  Can I do something?



Well done on your weight loss too!  I'm sure you'll pass that milestone soon.


----------



## Dory (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks runner


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Runner, Tesco do a very nice Aple and Cinnamon friut infusion.  Tastes like apple pie, provided you remember the sweetener.



LeeLee - just done my tesco online shop and I can't find this tea. I can find a Liptons apple and cinammon?  Do you have any more info on this?  It sounds lovely for those cold days!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 17, 2013)

Tesco Apple & Cinnamon Infusion, barcode 5 052909 060130, 75p for 20 bags.  Hope you find it.  The Liptons one will be a bit more expensive but probably tastes the same (they might even make the own label one).


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Tesco Apple & Cinnamon Infusion, barcode 5 052909 060130, 75p for 20 bags.  Hope you find it.  The Liptons one will be a bit more expensive but probably tastes the same (they might even make the own label one).



Thanks Lee Lee. I think it must be a case that my Tesco doesn't do it yet - so have gone for the Lipton one to give it a try. It does sound nice.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 17, 2013)

_Thanks all for the well wishes and congrats Dory on your 2lb as every little helps hun. Would be great to see you in our weight loss group, come on in we don't bite well not unless we're snacking in between meals!  
 I have made sure yesterday I added some syns in and due to call the consultant back as he wanted to go through the diary with me so that will be good._


----------



## Dory (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Thanks all for the well wishes and congrats Dory on your 2lb as every little helps hun. Would be great to see you in our weight loss group, come on in we don't bite well not unless we're snacking in between meals!
> I have made sure yesterday I added some syns in and due to call the consultant back as he wanted to go through the diary with me so that will be good._



ah thanks for the invite but i live down by gatwick so bit too far for me to travel as you live in Bucks I see!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dory said:


> ah thanks for the invite but i live down by gatwick so bit too far for me to travel as you live in Bucks I see!!



Hi Dory, I think Sazzaroo is referring to the WLG I referred to earlier in this thread-I was wondering if you had missed my post? WLG is a forum we have started within this forum. If you click Diabetessupport Message Boards' on the blue line at the top, this wil show you all the forums of which the Weight Loss Group is one - within that forum is a thread called 2013 Total Group Loss which is what we are suggesting you join in on.

Hope you find us there


----------



## Dory (Jan 18, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! *blonde*

I did see your post  - thank you!  But I lost 1lb in first week of this year, gained 3 the next week and lost 2 last week - so my running total so far in 2013 is 0!  So didn't think it was worth posting (although since September I have lost 11lbs now).  What do you think?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_Bless ya Dory lol yes I was meaning the online forum and I think it's always worth some extra support (hey I'm evidence of that) So no matter if people gain it's about the support, seeing how we can do together and a bit of fun too so come on in and join us!

I'm hoping to have a chat with our group consultant today regarding my food diary. 
I also have concerns around not doing any sort of exercise, having a fairly sedentary job and the weight has had a very negative effect on my joints and in this sort of weather my pain relief is usually on the up.
Even though only a few pounds have gone so far I am pleased that the pain is not there, I am managing to move around slightly easier even going up the stairs at home is getting more manageable.

I am looking at trying again to incorporate some walking and have been looking at the book in my pack. I did laugh at it being called Body magic as in my pack I should have had the version Bloomin Miracle _


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Sazzaroo, there are things you can do to become more active.  You've already touched on walking... as you lose weight, that will become easier and less painful (I know this from experience, I seldom take painkillers these days).  

Here are some indoor tips:  
- Instead of buying dumbells, do arm flexes with a tin of beans in each hand, count how many you can do before you have to stop and watch that number go up every day.
- Make a step with stuff that's lying around (e.g. newspapers, old telephone directories taped together), put some music on and step up and down until mildly out of breath.  Increase the height of the 'step' or the time you spend using it gradually.
- Put one tin of beans (or whatever) for each of the lbs you've already lost into a backpack and wear it while doing the housework.  You'll burn more calories and really notice how much you've lost.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_Thanks LeeLee,

Some good ideas and shall certainly have a go at the arm flexes.
My knees are the worst area I have my problems with so doing the step up and down I would find tough at present.

Wanted to share something our consultant has sent by txt to members which has made me laugh, goes to show we have a poet laureate in out midst!

Oh the weather outside is frightful
but the plan we follow is delightful
Since free food is the way to go
Have some soup, eat it all and let it snow!​​​​_​


----------



## Dory (Jan 19, 2013)

I tihnk it depends on what sort of exerise person you are....personally I can't stand doing exercise on my own (so boring!) so I took myself along to a class and started from there - 7 years on and I've got a great group of friends that I met through the classes and feel confident enough to stand at the front (always used to be back right corner!!)

in my classes we have all types of people - large, small tall, short, men, women, old, young, we even have a deaf guy coming to BodyBalance (a tougher form of pilates) as it help improve his core and therefore balance.  Perhaps you could get a friend and find a class near you that you might like (be it yoga, aqua-aerobics, dance, gentle pilates, dance, defence, etc etc) if you like the idea of someone taking you through the steps.  Most of the newbies in our classes are quite happy to start of slow and there are more than 50% of us in a class at any one time that has bad something-or-other so we just go easy on that part of the body 

if you hide exercise as being something fun, where you get to catch up with your friends and listen to some music, then that takes the boredom out of it i find!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 19, 2013)

_It's good to put it into perspective that way I think and never thought of it like that before. I looked into some swimming last year as thought it would be easier on the joints but the pools only have ladders into them and would not be able to do them.
I also asked a couple of friends and at first it was oh yes we'll come just let us know but it's always me having to arrange stuff then they start and then make up excuses and the novelty wears off.
Gonna see about dropping a few more pounds then have a look round and just go myself and meet people there I think. _


----------



## Dory (Jan 19, 2013)

bah such a shame we're not nearer each other, I'd drag you off to any exercise-y thing and you'd see me go nuts in Combat and shake my stuff like I just don't care in Jam   lol


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

Dory said:


> bah such a shame we're not nearer each other, I'd drag you off to any exercise-y thing and you'd see me go nuts in Combat and shake my stuff like I just don't care in Jam   lol





_*ROMFL any chance of some photographic evidence of that hun?*_


----------



## Dory (Jan 20, 2013)

as requested! one of combat and one of me twirling in Jam not a care in the world....!!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 20, 2013)

I HAVE NO SHAME!  It's official!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_Good on ya hun, great to see others sweat I must admit but looks like you are enjoying it and certainly paying off!

Went for a good walk across the Dunstable Downs today, was blizzard conditions but certainly blew the cobwebs away!_


----------



## Dory (Jan 21, 2013)

loving the scarf!  I used to date someone who lived in Abbots Langley and we used to go kiting (he had a proper power kite) up at Dunstable Downs - was great.  Bit scary with snow I think - I'd be worried I'd end up in the fields down the bottom!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I do think I have got my syns issue into order and have set my target this week for 2lb lose but after speaking to you Dory I would like to push it to 2 1/2lb so get my first half stone with SW although it will be more with my own pesonal count!
Weigh in tomoz night so fingers crossed and good luck to you too on yours![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I]


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck Sazz, I have a feeling you will do brilliantly well.   

After last week's measly half pound I set myself a low target of just 1lb this week, but have kept the control going so hope to do better.  I'll find out on Weds.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

_Thanks hun,

I'm finding it easier by taking it a day at a time but I have put a meal planner in place to help so I know in advance what i'm having each day so prevents the last minute panic therefore resorting to a takeaway 

I'm going to have a go at your suggestion of arm lifts tonight and see how I do and will let you know, I take it it's starting at your side and raising to shoulder height with arms stretched out?

All the best for Weds LeeLee and really hope you get you goal this week!_


----------



## Dory (Jan 21, 2013)

keep your elbows slightly bent and yes, raise to just under you shoulder (any more and you risk over extending)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2013)

Oi, Sazz! Where are you? Hope all is OK with you my dear


----------



## Dory (Jan 30, 2013)

I was also wondering the same thing - kept checking the weigh in thread to see how things went last night...hope you're ok XX


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 13, 2013)

_It's been a while since I have written on this thread but looking back to the start of it I can already see in just a short space of time how far I've come. Feels like a bit like a confession, It's been 10 weeks since i started Slimming World! In that time I have had my losses, couple of sizable gains and on the whole I'm doing fairly well. I have now lost in total 1 stone 4.5lbs since the start of the year. I guess I'll be having to make an appointment to see the GP in the next couple of weeks as I did ask her to give me 12 weeks to do something myself and am pretty pleased to go back to her with this news and hope that the surgery option will not be mentioned again. It's not been easy as have some issues that being honest I have been tempted at times to throw it all in the air and binge but hung on in there knowing this can be done and holding all the positives so far, I haven't given in.
I now don't take any pain relief as I have not had problems with the osteoarthritis in my knees. I can do my shoe laces up now, put my socks on which may be funny to some folk but by me not being able to do simple things like that I felt pathetic/useless.
I am not yet taking regular exercise and know I need to make a start on that now a little of the weight is starting to go, I have put obstacles in the way really plus hate walking on my own too none the less I do need to make a start.
I have a bit of a goal that I would like to match the same weight I was in the middle of this month last year and in order to get there I need to drop another 3.5lbs so have to put in some work this week to do this. Another goal I have is to have dropped 2 stone (in total) by May as we are off on holiday and it would be nicer to have some new clothes and be lighter to move about more.
Going to have a go at the arm lifts and record it here so I can commit to doing it me thinks. _


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2013)

You're doing really well Sazz, and it's good to hear that you've got some good, achievable goals to aim at, and to hear the determination to succeed that comes across in your post  You can do it!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 13, 2013)

Well if your doc isn't absolutely over the moon with how well you are doing, give us all the address and we'll send a posse round to throw rotten eggs at them!

Fantastic!  Well done!


----------



## Dory (Mar 14, 2013)

so, so proud of you Sazz.  You have completely turned your life round through your own determination - look what you can achieve when you put your mind to it!

Great that you're setting that goal of 3.5lbs and even better that you're looking at getting exercise up a bit now!  Can you get Mr Roo involved too to make it a bit more fun?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 19, 2013)

_Sadly I didn't make the goal but I think there was a few reasons I need to look at and one of them is exercise, eating more and using my syns really. I need to get my head back in my book and have a good read.

Thanks all for your words of encouragement and again for your support along the way. I think it's getting a bit tougher now and am seeing that I haven't got much continuity each week so will need some advice if you have any?_


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 19, 2013)

If it's any help, plan - plan - plan.  Sounds obsessive, I know, but I work out everything I'm going to eat the next day, every evening.  

Sometimes it doesn't work out, like last Friday when my daughter invited me along to her wedding anniversary meal out.  In situations like that, all you can do is make the best choice you can from what's available - and some of it's guesswork.  

If you're as good as it's possible to be for the rest of the week, one meal out will slow you down a bit rather than make your weight loss grind to a complete stop.

I'll find out tomorrow how I've done this week.  I only have 2.5 lbs to get to my next half stone marker, but it's a bit of a forlorn hope!


----------

